# Nike (NKE)



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

What do you think of nke going forward in the next few yrs?They have a strong balance sheet,the top dog of there sector/sports apparel,they had outstanding earnings,growth in emerging markets,top advertising commercials,the worlds best athletes wearing and sponsoring there apparel.

The nfl is out of the lockout and this is reeboks last yr as the nfls sponsor,nike is taking over in 2012.

Any thoughts on nke?Anybody like nke?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I like Nike, I think they're in a good spot. I would buy them on weakness.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I like them too,and would choose them when possible esp over there couterparts longterm ie:adidas,reebok ect.

Even if its a small factor i think its huge that they picked up the nfls rights(2012)think of all the jerseys,they will jersey every nfl player and every man and his dog has one in the retail end,has to be good from a merchandising standpoint,NFL=Money.All nke products are high quality,and high branded.

There shoe line.
golf line
over 330 independent nike stores,and rights with almost every retailer ie:champs,sports chec ect ect
huge growth plans outside us
olympics/world cup.


Also read the swoosh is the most reconized symbol in the world i think going off the top of my head(i know that prob mean sh*t,but its says something about them)

Strong cash flow,good mangement..whats not to like?i think nke stock could easily break 100 dollar shares by yrs end,its technicals look good from my view point,alittle safety to with a ok div/yield.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Nke reports tom,anybody hold nke?i wonder if lulus weakness is foretelling.Be nice if they beat est....


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I bought nke @ 90.20 in last june now trading @ 96.81....anybody like nke for 2012?Olympics,worldcup,new retro jordons flying off the shelfs.

I think this would be one of my top picks if i was in a stock picking contest for 2012.

Any thoughts on it?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

New jordans cameout yesterday...stock trading @ around 106.40-i think nke might be like mcd was last yr in large caps....It's been a jem so far this year and quietly moving....anybody looking @ it?....anybody looking at any thing in there space?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm kinda a lone ranger in cmf land on nke,anywho they report tommorow stock is sitting @ 110.30(i really like nke all around)*not pumping!*they have been reaching new highs and they introduced a new shoe...(light weight running shoes)plus signed lin from nba(and a whole lot of other positives imo)anybody looking at nke or for that matter anything in the footwear clothing space?or anybody still looking @ lulu?....stock aside have you heard about the new shoes?*there touting them as game changers in athletics*....i'll prob get ignored lol


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Not a fan of the company and the stock is expensive. I would rather own XOM or MCD before I bought NKE. IMO, almost all shoes are the same, anyway. A shoe is a shoe. You better hope they sold a lot of product over Christmas time and post a good report!

Good luck to you. Let us know.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> Not a fan of the company and the stock is expensive. I would rather own XOM or MCD before I bought NKE. IMO, almost all shoes are the same, anyway. A shoe is a shoe. You better hope they sold a lot of product over Christmas time and post a good report!
> 
> Good luck to you. Let us know.


Great company, great product in recent years. Though I have yet to try out MEC and compare products so I can't tell whether competition is as good.
Will not invest because it is a defensive stock for financial collapses in my book. The stock's use isn't for recovery play, which is what I am aiming for right now.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey kae or causalien,have you guys heard of the new shoe-flyknit?they rolled it just recently....suppose to be a "big" deal but it could flop obviously....I was thinking more along the lines of a emerging markets play as opossed to a defensive..... like how they got LIN in there portfolio of athletes for a asian face(maybe the asian youth will take to his new shoe coming out like the american youth took to jordan)I like the company,it's a sold global brand.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree with you about the EM play donald, it's a little more volatile but I would rather own this than McD's. Nike are the Apple of shoes.

Some people are voicing concern about China again right now, Adrian Mowat @ JPM says "Car sales are down, cement production is down, steel production is down, construction stocks are down".

NKE can be a proxy to confirm that investors are pulling out of some markets ... let's see what happens tonight!


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Emerging market won't do much for Nike. $5 shoes aren't going to increase that bottom line. Haven't tried the flyknit, I have the air. My next pair is the vibram, so ditto to flyknit.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe earnings are next Thursday.
I am short NKE.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

My bad...it is next thursday(looked @ the wrong date on my stocklist ha)Avrex me and u bud....good ole bear vs bull lol....why you short on it?china slowdown?Dicks(which sells a ton of nke)posted great numbers in the states last report....where you seeing weakness?directly with the company or broad market economy?


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

donald said:


> Avrex me and u bud....good ole bear vs bull lol....why you short on it?


Here's my equity asset allocation philosophy. Depending on my view of the economy, I'll typically short (via options) 1 stock for every 2-4 stocks that I go long on. In that way, when there is a market downturn, I'll have a bit of a smoother ride. NKE happens to be one of my shorts.

I took this position 2 weeks ago. The stock has risen quite a bit in the last 6 months. IMO although the future growth numbers looks ok, it doesn't seem good enough to justify the current price. In a market downturn, I believe this stock may fall more than others.

Don't worry, donald. Lately, I've made some bad moves shorting (see LNKD), so you should be fine.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Reminder: NKE earnings today 

No position...


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on your call avrex.Lots of positives with nke still imo despite the profit margins which the street obviously did'nt like(some profit taking also in the stock)i still like my set-up and my entry........earnings did show there is soild consumer strength in us sales.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I like Nike sports clothes, although not so much their running sneakers, you can get equal quality Asics or New Balance or Mizuno for 20-30% less.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Two months ago, I closed my short position on this stock, taking a loss.

I wish I had stuck with my convictions for one more earnings report.

Nike Sinks as Quarterly Profit Has First Drop Since 2009


----------

